# Do I need a compact (ct) front derailleur for compact cranks?



## ping771

So, I want to get compact cranks, but I have a 2006 Campy Centaur standard front derailleur. Will it shift well (not simply just work), and if so, what do I need to do in terms of adjustment to make it work? Will I get dropped chains often? (My cassette is 12-25 btw, and I have a short cage rear der, if that makes a difference.)

I'd rather not buy a new front derailleur. Thanks.


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin

I know NOTHING about campy - I use Shimano and SRAM - but I've only heard of triple and double FDs. Just move the FD down on the seattube and you're golden.

-Chris


----------



## Guest

campy used to make separate front mechs for compact and standard, now there is only one type, a centaur model that would well with both or an older one for just compacts wouldn't be much, I think you'll get varying opinions on how well the older standard specific ones work with a compact, I myself haven't tried it.


----------



## zamboni

Yes you do need the change the FD in order for CT to work.


----------



## C-40

*info...*

Opinions vary. You can always try it and form your own opinion. Some people think the standard works better than the compact specific model.

As noted, Campy changed to only one model that works with either compact or standard, but the 2008 QS model is not the same as the 2009 model, made to work best with the 2009 ultrashift levers.

I've used the 2008 QS FD with both pre-2009 shifters and the new 2009 shifters -both 10 and 11 speed. Seems to work with all combinations.


----------



## The Green Hour

ping771 said:


> So, I want to get compact cranks, but I have a 2006 Campy Centaur standard front derailleur. Will it shift well (not simply just work), and if so, what do I need to do in terms of adjustment to make it work? Will I get dropped chains often? (My cassette is 12-25 btw, and I have a short cage rear der, if that makes a difference.)
> 
> I'd rather not buy a new front derailleur. Thanks.


I used a standard FD on a CT crank and never had any problems. Another poster mentioned some adjusting will be needed for the different ring size.

The FD will have to come down a little for the new ring sizes. The overall adjustment of the throws should be the same once the correct height is set. :thumbsup:


----------



## toonraid

I use the older compact specific FD and love it but a friend of mine has been using the double purpose one and he is looking to switch to a compact one as he aint so happy.


----------



## smokva

A friend of mine rides normal FD (not for compact) and switches between compact and regular cranks often. He just lowers the FD and everything seems to work.


----------



## Metaluna

C-40 said:


> Opinions vary. You can always try it and form your own opinion. Some people think the standard works better than the compact specific model.
> 
> As noted, Campy changed to only one model that works with either compact or standard, but the 2008 QS model is not the same as the 2009 model, made to work best with the 2009 ultrashift levers.


I just recently made the switch from a triple to a 34/50 compact, including an older Centaur CT-specific FD (I know it's old because it has a 28.6 clamp band). Granted, I'm not very experienced with setting up doubles as I've always been a triple crank guy, but I have to say I was not very impressed with the CT-specific FD. It seemed very touchy in that miniscule adjustments would create big changes in shifting characteristics. 

For example I could not get the high limit stop set right. Setting it too far inboard would cause chain rub, and just a tiny bit too far out would always throw the chain off the big ring, especially when upshifting on a fast descent (which reminds me, does anyone have tips on how to polish some shallow scratches off a Veloce crankarm?)

So, I swapped out the FD for an '08 Chorus QS (compatible with both standard or CT), and it works really well. I still have a few trimming issues that I haven't worked out yet but it is overall much more forgiving (haven't dropped the chain yet) and shifting is really smooth.


----------



## cyclist_ca

I'm running a 2001 Chorus regular FD with a 2008 50/36 Record Compact. Shifting is good enough for me. I don't do any hard shift from the big to the small and back the other way. I would only trust it for recreational riding. I would not trust it in a racing situation. I had to move it down the down tube a bit so it matched up better with the smaller chain rings.


----------



## mcteague

RoadBikeVirgin said:


> I know NOTHING about campy - I use Shimano and SRAM - but I've only heard of triple and double FDs. Just move the FD down on the seattube and you're golden.
> 
> -Chris


Just curious; why ARE you in the Campy section?

Tim


----------



## C-40

*odd...*



toonraid said:


> I use the older compact specific FD and love it but a friend of mine has been using the double purpose one and he is looking to switch to a compact one as he aint so happy.



I think the '08 Chorus FD works great with my compact. Even used it with 11 speed and had no problems. There are two ways to route the cable. Perhaps he has it wrong, or perhaps he has it right and should try the other.

I always routed my cable between the small guide tab and the clamp bolt, which is probably the wrong way, but it worked fine. I recently switched it to routing over the left side of the tab and then under the clamp bolt, but it didn't seem to make much difference. It still took 4 clicks to cover the full range of travel.

If an '09 FD is hooked up wrong, it will not work at all.


----------

